# John Deere 2320 Tach not working



## WGM (Jul 22, 2018)

My John Deere 2320 tach quit working . It is a 2007 model with 450 hours on it. I checked the fuses & they are good. I wonder if a wire came loose on the back of the tack. Has any one had this problem ? Thank you .


----------



## thedukes (Jan 9, 2022)

check to see if its cable driven.......the few years previous models were. Late 90's


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

Welcome to the TF
Parts catalog for model 2320 shows a tachometer cable.


https://partscatalog.deere.com/jdrc/sidebyside/equipment/73590/referrer/search/pgId/2564897


----------



## WGM (Jul 22, 2018)

WGM said:


> My John Deere 2320 tach quit working . It is a 2007 model with 450 hours on it. I checked the fuses & they are good. I wonder if a wire came loose on the back of the tack. Has any one had this problem ? Thank you .


Thank you ! I found the cable drive . Now i will check it out .


----------



## thedukes (Jan 9, 2022)

Typicly the cable will break in a "low" area where water may have sat.

Depending on how tight things are around cable........If you end up replacing it. Tape end of new cable caseing to the old one. As you pull the old one out..the new one gets threaded through the dash etc  just like the old one was if that makes sense.


----------



## WGM (Jul 22, 2018)

thedukes said:


> Typicly the cable will break in a "low" area where water may have sat.
> 
> Depending on how tight things are around cable........If you end up replacing it. Tape end of new cable caseing to the old one. As you pull the old one out..the new one gets threaded through the dash etc just like the old one was if that makes sense.


 Yes it does , Thank you . I checked prices on a new cable & a new tack / hour meter . As always JD is very proud of their parts . I will take it apart before I oder any replacements .


----------

